# Reptiles as a hobby not a pet by law?



## GeorgeAnton (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi, ive read a couple of times in Facebook groups (and possibly here?) that keeping reptiles is considered a hobby rather than a pet by QLD law and thus keeping reptiles in a rental (where they claim no pets) is fine. 

I was wondering if this is indeed true and if someone could link me where this is stated as a mate of mine is currently being asked to either leave or get rid of his snakes, despite them being fine with the snakes for over a year.


----------



## meako (Jul 23, 2016)

It will be stated on the terms of your lease/rental agreement. 
The one who signs that agreement is the tenant/person who will be held responsible by law for what goes on in the property .
Keep in mind that such clauses in the lease are aimed at avoiding conflict by preventing somebody moving in with animals cats or dogs mainly -which will generally make noise /smells/annoy neighbours /cause damage to the property.
Despite what it says on facey -be aware that the real estate agent or whoever manages the property will decide themselves whether or not it is a pet or hobby and they can terminate the lease as they see fit with the appropriate period of notice -usually a month. You would have the option of taking the case to the rent tribunal if you feel the decision is unfair. That would entail an inspection of the place and it would not go well if for instance you have a menagerie of reptiles and a rodent farm in the garage/livingroom to keep it fed. Obviously. 
On the upside -I doubt they would even notice a couple of reptile enclosures because they aren't noisy and they don't smell. If you are a good tenant who pays the rent on time they will have no interest in finding ways to get rid of you-generally speaking.
Its aimed at the tenants who think its OK to keep a large aviary or chickens /roosters/horses in the back yard in the middle of suburbia-not always a good idea depending on location.
Read the lease and ask the questions before you sign it.
The lease is a legal contract-they can not just end it for any reason without justification.
Who exactly is asking him to leave?
Also without knowing the details of your mates situation -the landlord being fine with snakes for over a year means nothing- unless its in writing or email.


----------



## mrkos (Jul 24, 2016)

GeorgeAnton said:


> Hi, ive read a couple of times in Facebook groups (and possibly here?) that keeping reptiles is considered a hobby rather than a pet by QLD law and thus keeping reptiles in a rental (where they claim no pets) is fine.
> 
> I was wondering if this is indeed true and if someone could link me where this is stated as a mate of mine is currently being asked to either leave or get rid of his snakes, despite them being fine with the snakes for over a year.


Keeping pets is a hobby otherwise they wouldn't sell reptiles in pet shops. It's a shame about your friend unfortunately some people just are not cool with them and in this particular case the landlord. How many snakes your friend has could play a big part in as well as how he/ she keeps them as there are some pretty smelly, large and untidy collections out there owned by people who think it's cool to keep 40 snakes rather than look after 3 or 4 properly


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 24, 2016)

Point out that like fish , they are kept in tanks too, and they make no noises and will not do anything that will damage the property, and the neighbours will never be aware they are present unless they visit and see them (in their enclosures).

Keep it as simple as possible and try to avoid complicating things or being legalistic.

If the landlord, supervising agent still says no, accept that and either find some where else to rent, or rehome the pet reptiles.


----------

